
No to Online Voting in Virginia - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/02/no-online-voting-virginia
======
jakeogh
Why Electronic Voting is a BAD Idea:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3_0x6oaDmI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3_0x6oaDmI)

